# nice



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

1st..............wish I had a datsun 1600


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

true..a real classic would be nice


----------



## llaprad (Apr 30, 2002)

Just drove one this weekend for the first time-funny story (to me).

The only time I have seen one was on a business trip in CA. My dad talked to a guy in TN who had two to sale. 

While at an autocross event in the parking lot of my old high school, I spot one in the parking lot. 1600, silver, with a little rust spots.

So I wait around, knowing the owner would be around eventually. Well, I finally give up about an hour after the autoX was over. Nobody knew whose it was. I go to my parents house.

I drive back to the high school and pull into the parking lot, and lo and behold, the owner is standing next to the roadster. As I get closer, I realize its my American History teacher from over 10 years ago! He wasn't there for the autoX, he was working inside!

So he lets me drive it, and as cool as they look, it kills my fantasy. They are *so* small and awkward on the inside.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Somebody at my highschool has one - yellow and it's beat to crap. He should sell it to me for $50. I love old Datsuns.


----------

